# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа за пределами России > Предлагаю работу >  Ищу диджея в Минске

## КАРЕН

Нужен диджей из Минска,для работы в новогоднюю ночь!
 Пишите в вайбер,вотзап,телеграмм +79035915544

----------

